# Nubian buckling



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I just got him today. He is 5 days old. Purebred nubian buckling.
His name is Milo. I haven't decided on his registered name yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe! Handsome fellow


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

He's a cutie!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He is just gorgeous, Amy!! So cute!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Very Cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable!!! You are so lucky.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! 

I have narrowed it down to three names.

Bryrpatch Kiss Me If You Can
Bryrpatch OOO So Good
Bryrpatch Kiss And Tell

And got a pic with out his sweater on. :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats! I like his coloring! :greengrin: 

Do you have a pic of his dam?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks

No I don't have a pic of his dam or sire.

His dam is Bryrpatch RE XXX's and OOO's and his sire is Blissberry Freedom of Speech.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

hes so adorable


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------

